# Sponsorship to aus for climber



## Young Joseph (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi there, I am a 23 year old climber from uk, I have created an account on this forum to try and find work and a sponsorship in Australia. I currently work as a climber in England and am saving up to come over in feb 14, although I will go sooner if I need to. I have already had a working holiday visa when I was 19 , so this time I am looking for a permanent job allowing me to live and work in aus. I have been told there is a fair bit of work in aus and would be interested to hear from employers or climbers from aus to tell me more about my chances. I have 3 years exp, level 3 diploma in arb, and NPTC CS30,31,38 ,39 and chipper tickets. I have carried out all sorts of tree work (the usual) big take downs, clear felling, pruning, crown lifting, dead wooding, scrub clearance, pollarding, re-pollarding, crane jobs etc. I feel I am a good guy to have on board and am desperate to continue my career over in Australia. many thanks for reading, and all your responses will be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Gologit (Aug 4, 2013)

There are quite a few guys from Australia on AS. I posted a link to your post in one of their favorite hangouts. Good luck to you.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Aug 4, 2013)

big timer said:


> Hi there, I am a 23 year old climber from uk, I have created an account on this forum to try and find work and a sponsorship in Australia. I currently work as a climber in England and am saving up to come over in feb 14, although I will go sooner if I need to. I have already had a working holiday visa when I was 19 , so this time I am looking for a permanent job allowing me to live and work in aus. I have been told there is a fair bit of work in aus and would be interested to hear from employers or climbers from aus to tell me more about my chances. I have 3 years exp, level 3 diploma in arb, and NPTC CS30,31,38 ,39 and chipper tickets. I have carried out all sorts of tree work (the usual) big take downs, clear felling, pruning, crown lifting, dead wooding, scrub clearance, pollarding, re-pollarding, crane jobs etc. I feel I am a good guy to have on board and am desperate to continue my career over in Australia. many thanks for reading, and all your responses will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Joe




I will send you a PM some time today when I get a chance, I know some guys who just may be able to help you if you are serious about coming to the east coast of Australia.


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 5, 2013)

ausneil 1 said:


> I will send you a PM some time today when I get a chance, I know some guys who just may be able to help you if you are serious about coming to the east coast of Australia.



awesome thankyou very much


----------



## MCW (Aug 5, 2013)

If it doesn't work out with Neil send me an email. The local tree crew could seriously benefit from somebody like yourself as they don't have a climber and lose business because of it.
They may not pay the best though so if you have any idea of what type of money you'd like to make let me know.
On another note maybe email guys like these Tree Cutting and Tree Pruning in Melbourne - Tree Removal Melbourne Free Tree Quotes Videos etc as they may create an open position for a year. You never know  
Good luck with it 
We could do with more guys like you from the motherland instead of some of the other scumbags coming into Australia


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 5, 2013)

cheers guys, I have private messged you but its not suggesting that I have sent any messages? thanks for helping me out so quickly, I have emailed the chap you recommended ausneil


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 5, 2013)

[=if you have any idea of what type of money you'd like to make let me know.

I get £70 a day here in the uk at the moment which is ok but I live at home with my parents, im really not sure what sort of money I should be on over there! guess its whatever the boss thinks im worth!


----------



## bushy79 (Aug 6, 2013)

*allo allo!*

shoot me a pm if you need any contacts in the south west of wa. can hook you up with a few crews, nobody private pays a fortune here but could be a start, i know a couple of crews that are better than some and theres always power line crews looking for people but they dont usually have a very good ethos to their work around this area. im a pom but been here a fair while now so i understand your situation. this site will provide you just need to ask and bide your time. very good people here.

bushy


----------



## ausneil 1 (Aug 7, 2013)

big timer said:


> cheers guys, I have private messged you but its not suggesting that I have sent any messages? thanks for helping me out so quickly, I have emailed the chap you recommended ausneil




No worries mate and the best of luck in your venture.


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 10, 2013)

hey guys,
so after reading what you guys have said on this thread, i have decided to get a 3 month holiday visa to australia in oct/november
during this time, i am going to fly from england to perth, and hunt for work, if all goes to plan and i manage to get work with a firm in WA, i plan to get sponsorship from the company and not return home. Does this sound feasable? and is this how i should go about it?
cheers guys
Joe


----------



## MCW (Aug 12, 2013)

big timer said:


> hey guys,
> so after reading what you guys have said on this thread, i have decided to get a 3 month holiday visa to australia in oct/november
> during this time, i am going to fly from england to perth, and hunt for work, if all goes to plan and i manage to get work with a firm in WA, i plan to get sponsorship from the company and not return home. Does this sound feasable? and is this how i should go about it?
> cheers guys
> Joe



Sounds good to me. From memory (in regard to sponsorship) to stay from a work related point of view your sponsor has to state that they could not find any Australians to take on the role hence they had to get a foreigner in to do the climbing etc.
In all honesty you'd have to ensure you follow the correct procedures to avoid the risk of getting kicked out.

The other option is to go to Indonesia, climb aboard a leaky boat, then sail to Australia and claim refugee status. You are guaranteed entry then 
Just change your name from Joe to Mohammed and you'll be fine.


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 15, 2013)

ok scrap that idea, going to cost my about £4000 to get to aus before I even bought a flight! just bought a visa for NZ, anyone be able to hook me up in kiwi ville?


----------



## MCW (Aug 15, 2013)

big timer said:


> ok scrap that idea, going to cost my about £4000 to get to aus before I even bought a flight! just bought a visa for NZ, anyone be able to hook me up in kiwi ville?



Where was all the money going to go?


----------



## bushy79 (Aug 16, 2013)

*.....*

er, were you bringing a shipping container of unobtanium with you? whats all the dosh for? you dont wanna go to kiwiland, they are strange over there! 
on the other hand, if you get to the south island, ive got a pretty spanky surfboard id like sending over here and id pay you to do it! see, got you work already! how nice are we!! haha!

good luck chap


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 17, 2013)

i spoke to a company called visa migrate and they told me that an arborist IS on the skills wanted list, but it is on list 2 which means i can only work in certain places (which is no worries), then they said the visa application costs £2000 and then once i am accepted, there is a compulsary $3700 to pay to the aussie government. at which point im STILL not garunteed a job, by the time i have saved enough for all this without even buying a flight, trees may well be extinct! i dont get why its so difficult for a hard working youngster with a good trade to go and work in aus! it IS where i want to end up as i have been before and loved it, surely there is another way around this, 

one of you guys PM'ed me and suggested getting a 3 month tourist visa and looking for work, but i dont know where i would stand if i told the visa/migration people i have come out as a tourist and been offered a job. obviously i cant afford to keep flying backwards and forwards from england to australia. 

SORRY ABOUT THE RANT GUYS! 

after making a few enquiries and signing up for this site i have realised i could get a half decent job in aus tommorow! its just being able to get there and do it thats the problem!


----------



## MCW (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Australian Government old son. Sorry to hear about the amount of stuffing around 
Like I said, just jump on a leaky boat in Indonesia and call yourself Mohammed.
A lot easier and cheaper...


----------



## bushy79 (Aug 19, 2013)

big timer said:


> i spoke to a company called visa migrate and they told me that an arborist IS on the skills wanted list, but it is on list 2 which means i can only work in certain places (which is no worries), then they said the visa application costs £2000 and then once i am accepted, there is a compulsary $3700 to pay to the aussie government. at which point im STILL not garunteed a job, by the time i have saved enough for all this without even buying a flight, trees may well be extinct! i dont get why its so difficult for a hard working youngster with a good trade to go and work in aus! it IS where i want to end up as i have been before and loved it, surely there is another way around this,
> 
> one of you guys PM'ed me and suggested getting a 3 month tourist visa and looking for work, but i dont know where i would stand if i told the visa/migration people i have come out as a tourist and been offered a job. obviously i cant afford to keep flying backwards and forwards from england to australia.
> 
> ...




indeedy mate, that IS the problem! dont panic tho, you dont really need to go down that route just yet. 

my suggestion is put away as muchcoin as possible from now untill you wish to depart what by then will be chilly ol blighty, get the 3 month tourist visa, remember, this can be extended if you wish by another 3 months and even twice more if you can show you can support yourself (tell them you live in a ratty old van and eat noodles every day,they will believe you) (you may need to do this anyway!) 
while youre here find as many gangs to ask as possible, you dont seem overly sure where in aus you want to base yourself anyway so take offers ANYWHERE, make the visa as easy as possible. find sponsorship (remember, this isnt easy, its far from very hard but its not as easy as it was. dont be downheartened. keep at em. offer to pay for both sides of the application, this visa (457) is cheap, one of the cheapest at appx $600 all up.) 
once you have sponsorship sorted go to the immigration and tell them, they wont chuck you out, you were travelling, met some crew and they offered you a start, how can you turn it down???
the visa will run for 2-4yrs in which time you can decide if youll stick it out and then apply for the permenant one or if you want you can while on the 457 apply for the self sponsored one, the expensive one the agent told you about. 
for ####s sake dont use a paid agent, you wont need to if you can fill in a form, research well and know your mind. 
when you speak to the immigration, take notes. record what date and time and by whom you are given info. keep this. the immigration dept are renowned for giving wrong info. ask me how i know this. 

WOAH!!! look at me go! and at 8am too! jeepers! 

easy chap

bushy


----------



## Young Joseph (Aug 20, 2013)

cheers for the heads up mate, ill save some dollar and head out in the new year, that has made me feel a damn site better about things:msp_smile:


----------



## bushy79 (Sep 2, 2013)

nae wukkin furries mate, the whole process is a fukkin minefield so ask any questions you may have. dont get caught up in the spending before you know what you have to. it doesnt have to cost a mint. theres lots of ways to skin a cat. tho i prefer to stay away from the arse flashing,stuck up bastards if i can. cats suck arse.dogs rock.


----------



## showrguy (Sep 22, 2013)

i don't see what the big deal is ??
here in the good ole usa, illegals show up everyday, and never leave..
even when they get caught/arrested, they still ai'nt sent away/back..
right now we have somewhere between 12-20 MILLION, alot of who are getting all kinds of free chit from the working class taxpayer..
sorry to derail your thread......musta hit a nerve..

good luck to the OP in your future decissions.


----------



## Tree Fella (Dec 22, 2013)

big timer said:


> Hi there, I am a 23 year old climber from uk, I have created an account on this forum to try and find work and a sponsorship in Australia. I currently work as a climber in England and am saving up to come over in feb 14, although I will go sooner if I need to. I have already had a working holiday visa when I was 19 , so this time I am looking for a permanent job allowing me to live and work in aus. I have been told there is a fair bit of work in aus and would be interested to hear from employers or climbers from aus to tell me more about my chances. I have 3 years exp, level 3 diploma in arb, and NPTC CS30,31,38 ,39 and chipper tickets. I have carried out all sorts of tree work (the usual) big take downs, clear felling, pruning, crown lifting, dead wooding, scrub clearance, pollarding, re-pollarding, crane jobs etc. I feel I am a good guy to have on board and am desperate to continue my career over in Australia. many thanks for reading, and all your responses will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Joe


Hey Joe,
I am looking for a good climber not afraid of hard work. We live and work in a great coastal town on Mid North Coast of NSW. If your enthusiastic and professional I think that this position will really suit you.
Send me more details about yourself.
Regards Peter


----------



## James (simmo) (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Joe,

Ive enjoyed reading over your story because its as if you have been telling my own! i have been through exactly the same process as you have described.
I am a 23 year old arborist from sussex with 3 years climbing exp, and i did a two year working holiday starting when i was 21.
I returned to the UK and really wanted to go back to Ausland, so i got myself on a 3 month tourist visa and began my hunt for sponsorship. Unfortunetly, i ran out of money after 2 months as i could not work on the tourist visa and was paying so much rent, so now i am back in the UK again!
Its very difficult to find sponsorship if you cannot work to prove you are worth sponsoring in the 1st place, for all they know, you could be a major fence destroyer! 
I have friends that have been sponsored and it seems that there is a minority of employers that will take advantage of your situation ie. they have you by the short and curlys! so you could expect a low wage and a bill for the 457 application.

I am still looking to get back out there after the summer gets rained off here in the UK, but i need to find a company willing to sponsor me 1st!

I hope it all works out for you pal, good luck!

James

ps. If you know of any companys still looking for another climber, let me know


----------

